# What A Day



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok here are some pictures


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok a few more


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK.....technique looks good....now let's see the end result.....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I only had one battery for my camera and it went dead before the end. I have some videos but I need to work on my other puter for them.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Great pictures Bobby! I can't wait to see the other pictures. We had a fun time and actually got a lot of good turning in. The first project was a keychain/whistle that gave some quick 'hands on' feeling of the lathe. The second project was a twist pen which required a little more 'touch' to get the shape correct and finish. The pens really turned out nice! Deer antler, blood wood and black palm were used in the pens. We then started the cherry bowls. The cherry blanks were 11" by 3" and by the end of the day....we were looking at some very nice work for first time turners. I can see now we need to get everyone together for some more wood turning. Thanks again to Bobby for his pictures and help! Thanks again to Bert (daughter) & Shawn for contributing to a great cause. Karen and I had a great time with you guys! gb


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

pics of our finished projects should be up tomorrow, forgot the phone today.


Jim, it was great meeting you, and you are for sure first class, thanks for letting me include Kelsey in on this project. When I first asked you if it was okay that she come with me, it was for turning instruction, just to spend a little time with her. Bud, you and your wife are first class.

Bobby, great to meet you finally, after cyber conversing with you for such a long time.

and poo-flinga, great seeeing you again, as always...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for everything Jim & Karen...I had a great time - and showed off my new pen several times yesterday

I think I need to go to The Cutting Edge for some supplies


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

And in a few weeks buy even more at the Woodworking Show.......


----------



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

Boy, those pictures are great. Can't wait till my lathe and stuff gets here. If you guys could put up with a north texan, I would drive down for one of your get togethers. Might even try and spend a few days and get in a fishing trip. Wife has given me a pass to get out of town for a few days.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Hooked said:


> And in a few weeks buy even more at the Woodworking Show.......


lucky (?) for me, I'll be jumping out of an airplane that Saturday...and training for it on Friday.

Maybe I can make it down there sunday


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I even offered to pack his and Shadmans chutes for them.:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

ooooo.....forgot that's the same weekend you crazy boys are jumping out of a perfectly good airplane.

Rumor has it they want the chutes to open BEFORE reaching the ground Bobby. 

Ya'll have fun SC!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That sky diving is not that dangerous...it's that sudden stop that will get you every time!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

a few pics

first two pics: a little boo-boo?

third thru the sixth, my daughter making some dust.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

even more

1) the master
2) sanding will make it purdy
3) would you trust the mug on this poo-flinga?
4) everyone else is getting covered with dust except one person?
5) Daughter's pen ready for assembly
6) the master and the apprentice


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

last ones for today

1) this turning is serious stuff
2) even for a poo flinga
3, 4, 5) finishing up
6) the final results


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Great pics Bert. That was really cool having your daughter with you and something else the two of you can do together. Can never have enough of those memories -- way to go. Beautiful finished products all around.
Now, about the dustless fella sittin' over yonder.........just don't seem right. 

Jim and Karen, super move on your part to offer this up. I'd say everyone had a great time Saturday.

Bob


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Moral support??????


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Jim and Karen are first rate........it was very nice of him to offer for my daughter to turn some stuff too

tonight, I'll take some good pics of my bowl......I really liked it..my wife was surprised I could produce something like that.....of course I never told her how much Jim helped with the smoothing of the shape.....that dude has got one steady hand for removing them grooves......

_edit: 


Bobby said:



Moral support??????








Click to expand...

like you have any morals.......
_


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful work, Guys and gals...The "Vortex" has claimed another victim..LOL

I want Bobby's job !!

other jim


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Just to set everything straight and make sure everyone understands that my shop is really clean 99.9% of the time. These pictures do not show how the shop usually looks. So....please don't laugh at my dirty shop. Here is what it 'usually' looks like! lol


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Great job all around!!


----------

